# ATI display drivers won't install.



## UpGrayeDD (Nov 9, 2007)

I just purchased an ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT PCI-E Graphics card. It is hooked up and everything, but when I try to install the drivers catalyst shows me a warning log at the end of install saying it failed to install the display drivers. Ive searched everywhere for answers for this and cannot find anything. Ive even tried downloading the drivers but the same thing happens.

I also updated my chipset & BIOS drivers because thats what ATI tech support said over the phone which obviously didn't work. 

And yes, I do have .net 2.0 installed...I saw that was a lot of peoples problems but not mine.

This is the system I am running.

P4 3.4Ghz
Windows Vista Basic
2 gigs DDR2 Ram

PLEASE SOMEONE HELP


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If this is a replacement card rather than a new build, did you uninstall the previous driver before upgrading?

Are you using Vista 32 or 64?
Catalyst 7.10 for HD2600XT/*Vista32*
Catalyst 7.10 for HD2600XT/*Vista64*

To avoid conflicts, you need to remove the driver you already have installed. Go to Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager button. Click the [+] next to Display Adapter, right-click the ATI Radeon entry and select Uninstall. Reboot into VGA mode (keep tapping F8 for the Advanced Options menu). Disable your antivirus to avoid conflicts. Install the new driver and reboot to complete.


----------

